# How to claim 600 points for job offer for merchant navy proffessional?



## SIVACAN16 (Jan 14, 2016)

Dear Friends,

I am a marine Engineer and presently in the process of applying PR through express entry. My company is an MNC and has its office in Canada. For your understanding, marine engineers are basically ship engineers and we are mostly employed on contract basis. I am from india, and i may join ship in any part of the world at the beginning of my contract and similarly will sign off from ship from any part of the world depending on the route of the vessel in which i am sailing. My point is i do not require any job offer from any company in Canada, because i am content with my merchant navy profession and once i sign off from vessel will reach Canada to spend my holiday and wish to remain their as PR. Now, how to claim the additional points of 600 for job offer in my case (i have IELTS score of 7, my CRS is 355). Should i produce any letter from my company or what is the procedure? I hope i presented my case clearly, request boarders to give their valuable suggestions/ideas to proceed further, thanks in advance.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You can't claim the points, as you don't have a qualifying job offer from a Canadian employer.
For immigration purposes, they don't care that you have a job that is not in Canada.
If you want to claim points, you will have to find a company in Canada that is qualified to offer you a job that qualifies for a visa.


----------



## SIVACAN16 (Jan 14, 2016)

Dear EVHB,

Thanks for your reply. I checked in CIC website for FSW criteria and followed the questionnaire to check my eligibility for FSW, the result said i am qualified under this category. Will this open up any new option or should i try for provincial approval. If you can think of any other alternative other than qualifying job offer from Canadian employer, kindly inform.
TIA


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Unless they lower the bar, with 355 point, you won't make the cut. So far, 453 was the lowest score.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

EVHB said:


> Unless they lower the bar, with 355 point, you won't make the cut. So far, 453 was the lowest score.


I agree with EVHB about the minimum CRS score.

Unless you can improve your ranking by 95 or more points *or* get a _valid_ job offer ("valid" meaning the Employer has either a positive Labour Market Impact Assessment or can prove that they've done an exhaustive recruitment process and are _unable_ to find anyone in Canada who can do the job) or Provincial Nomination, then your chances of coming to Canada via Express Entry are extremely slim.


----------

